# What to do with my one gallon?...



## AmazingBettas

I have this one gallon tank, filter, two plastic plants, and a bunch of gravel just sitting around, waiting to be used, and I was wondering what I could do with it? What about African Dwarf frogs? Can I put one of them in a one gallon? Maybe 3 tetras? Any other fish suggestions? Possibly something that doesn't need water like a hermit crab?

Idk. I just want to do something with it...


----------



## InfiniteGlory

Shrimp tank?

Hospital/QT tank?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingBettas

InfiniteGlory said:


> Shrimp tank?
> 
> Hospital/QT tank?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Had a shrimp... he jumped (did not die though) and scared me so much I gave him to a friend... never getting one again...

I don't really need a hospital tank either cuz the only animal in my 2.5 gallon is my VT


----------



## AmazingBettas

Anyone else have any suggestions? I'd really like to put a fish in the one gallon, but I also don't want to be mean to it. 
Do you think I could get a goldfish? A guppy? 3 tetras? 3 GloFish?
Sorry if I sound cruel by asking about any of these fish^ Please don't chew me out if I do cuz I know nothing about other fish species


----------



## LittleBettaFish

_Personally_, I don't think any fish but a betta (even then I prefer 2.5 gallons and upwards) is a good candidate for a one gallon tank. In my opinion, a tank this size cannot offer adequate swimming space, especially once you start adding filtration, heaters, substrate, and plants. Most smaller shoaling species are fairly active, and I feel it wouldn't be fair to confine them to such a small space and inhibit their ability to move about freely. 

If you could find a small, sedentary species of fish it may work. However, a lot of those sorts of fish have rather specific requirements in terms of diet, water parameters, tank set-up etc, and they can be difficult to source outside of specialist fish stores.


----------



## ryry2012

Only freshwater creatures that can do fine and pretty happy would be bladder and pond snails. Or you can grow a marimo ball or two.


----------



## AmazingBettas

Ok, I read somewhere that guppies each need one gallon, that's why I was thinking maybe I could get one guppy...
Though another betta would be nice, too...


----------



## Nova betta

you cannot keep any fish in a 1 gallon. period. It's way to small for a school of tetras. Maybe you could setup a planted shrimp tank? That's what I'm going to do with my 1.5 gallon. It sounded boring at first but it's been fun to aquascape it!


----------



## AmazingBettas

Nova betta said:


> you cannot keep any fish in a 1 gallon. period. It's way to small for a school of tetras. Maybe you could setup a planted shrimp tank? That's what I'm going to do with my 1.5 gallon. It sounded boring at first but it's been fun to aquascape it!


As I stated earlier, I had a ghost shrimp, he jumped out and on me, freaked the heck out of me, I am so not getting shrimp again...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

When I was keeping guppies I found them to be quite gregarious fish. Similar to goldfish, they would spend most of their time in each other's company and there was a lot of social interaction that went on. 

So not sure a single fish in a one gallon tank would be having its needs met. 

There are other things to consider than just tank size when stocking a tank. You have to take into account a number of factors such as the activity levels of the fish, bioload and available filtration, the maximum size of the fish, whether your water conditions are suitable, and if it's a shoaling fish or is better adapted to solitary life. 

Personally I think purchasing another betta would be the best option.


----------



## AmazingBettas

LittleBettaFish said:


> When I was keeping guppies I found them to be quite gregarious fish. Similar to goldfish, they would spend most of their time in each other's company and there was a lot of social interaction that went on.
> 
> So not sure a single fish in a one gallon tank would be having its needs met.
> 
> There are other things to consider than just tank size when stocking a tank. You have to take into account a number of factors such as the activity levels of the fish, bioload and available filtration, the maximum size of the fish, whether your water conditions are suitable, and if it's a shoaling fish or is better adapted to solitary life.
> 
> Personally I think purchasing another betta would be the best option.


Ok, thanks. Maybe I'll get a second betta...


----------



## ThatFishThough

AmazingBettas said:


> Had a shrimp... he jumped (did not die though) and scared me so much I gave him to a friend... never getting one again...
> 
> I don't really need a hospital tank either cuz the only animal in my 2.5 gallon is my VT


Shrimp don't jump unless the water parameters are off.


----------



## AmazingBettas

ThatFishThough said:


> Shrimp don't jump unless the water parameters are off.


That seems illogical because he jumped A LOT and the water was fine


----------



## ThatFishThough

Not really. As @RussellTheShihTzu says all the time; Shrimp need IMPECCABLE water conditions and a well-CYCLED tank to thrive. IF the slightest bit of ammonia/nitrites (and nitrates? possibly?) were present, he would jump or try to swim away. It also could have been because he was trying to molt and your water was too hard.


----------



## AmazingBettas

ThatFishThough said:


> Not really. As @RussellTheShihTzu says all the time; Shrimp need IMPECCABLE water conditions and a well-CYCLED tank to thrive. IF the slightest bit of ammonia/nitrites (and nitrates? possibly?) were present, he would jump or try to swim away. It also could have been because he was trying to molt and your water was too hard.


Well I'm just saying that the water was fine, I'm very good about keeping up with water changes, and he jumped around A TON even at the PetStore and in the bag I brought him home in. Also, shrimp jump. It's just a thing. I just didn't think he'd jump that high and that fast


----------



## ThatFishThough

I'm not going to argue any further than this; I've kept shrimp successfully for over 4 years now. I have NEVER, EVER had a shrimp jump out of the tank. Yes, I've had to adjust the water hardness and temperature, and add more plants, and cycle the filter more, but I've never had any jump.


----------



## ryry2012

Frequent water change doesn't equal good water parameters.


----------



## AmazingBettas

Guys, srsly, it was a freaking shrimp!!!! 39 cents!!!
And anywhere I read about shrimp after he jumped was "Shrimp jump a lot so be sure to have a lid"
And I looked on A LOT of websites and forums!

Also, I KNOW the water was good because I made sure to have it tested just incase...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

AmazingBettas said:


> Guys, srsly, it was a freaking shrimp!!!! 39 cents!!!
> And anywhere I read about shrimp after he jumped was "Shrimp jump a lot so be sure to have a lid"
> And I looked on A LOT of websites and forums!
> 
> Also, I KNOW the water was good because I made sure to have it tested just incase...


Seriously, you lessen something's life value by what it cost? Seriously? 

Now, as to jumping shrimp: Yes, Ghost shrimp (and Amano) will try to climb out of a tank. Sometimes it's because parameters are off but sometimes it's just because and not anyone's fault in any way. So those two do need lids. However, if parameters are good they do not jump; they utilize cords, etc., to climb out of tanks. If paramaters are not good or the TDS is too high they *might* jump out of a tank.

Neocaridina like RCS, etc., and Caridina are not be be compared to Ghosties when it comes to removing themselves from tanks.

ryry2012 is correct: Water changes do not good parameters make. Parameters should be checked daily in an uncycled tank because the Ammonia and Nitrites can spike. But...if you have Seachem Prime you can add two drops per gallon daily and when you do 2x per week 25% water changes required with a one-gallon filtered but uncycled tank...if you don't overfeed. If you over feed you need to up the water changes. Or...you can get a turkey baster and remove any waste you see.

A planted one-gallon with sand substrate is a good size for a couple of Assassin Snails. Sand is required because they like to bury in it. They need a diet of frozen bloodworms and you can even train them to come to the top to get one. They do best with a small filter (like the Azoo Palm) but don't need a heater as room temperature is fine.

Do not get a Nerite as it would be too hard to feed as they *normally* won't eat algae wafers or vegetables and only eat natural algae. They might skim over the wafers and vegetables but don't eat. The cause of death of most Nerite Snails is starvation.


----------



## AmazingBettas

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Seriously, you lessen something's life value by what it cost? Seriously?
> 
> Now, as to jumping shrimp: Yes, Ghost shrimp (and Amano) will try to climb out of a tank. Sometimes it's because parameters are off but sometimes it's just because and not anyone's fault in any way. So those two do need lids. However, if parameters are good they do not jump; they utilize cords, etc., to climb out of tanks. If paramaters are not good or the TDS is too high they *might* jump out of a tank.
> 
> Neocaridina like RCS, etc., and Caridina are not be be compared to Ghosties when it comes to removing themselves from tanks.
> 
> ryry2012 is correct: Water changes do not good parameters make. Parameters should be checked daily in an uncycled tank because the Ammonia and Nitrites can spike. But...if you have Seachem Prime you can add two drops per gallon daily and when you do 2x per week 25% water changes required with a one-gallon filtered but uncycled tank...if you don't overfeed. If you over feed you need to up the water changes. Or...you can get a turkey baster and remove any waste you see.
> 
> A planted one-gallon with sand substrate is a good size for a couple of Assassin Snails. Sand is required because they like to bury in it. They need a diet of frozen bloodworms and you can even train them to come to the top to get one. They do best with a small filter (like the Azoo Palm) but don't need a heater as room temperature is fine.
> 
> Do not get a Nerite as it would be too hard to feed as they *normally* won't eat algae wafers or vegetables and only eat natural algae. They might skim over the wafers and vegetables but don't eat. The cause of death of most Nerite Snails is starvation.


Sorry, I didn't mean it like that with the 39 cents thing... It just really freaked me out when he jumped. I mean, the tank was on the counter, he jumped 3 feet ON ME! That scared me so much.
And I didn't kill the shrimp, my dad wanted to flush him down the toilet, but I wouldn't let him and instead brought him to my neighbors house where he lives in their big aquarium. So even though he scared me and I now don't like shrimp, I didn't kill him...

I don't have an Seachem Prime or a water test kit...
I am very good about not overfeeding/taking out any obvious waste.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Think before you type. I took that exactly the same way Russell took it.

You said that you had your water tested, but you don't have a test kit OR Prime. How do you know that you parameters were "safe" for the shrimp/your fish? Did you take it to the petstore? Before or after a water change? Did you get accurate numbers or did they just say "It's fine"? Petstores have WAY different ideas about what "safe" is than what we do.


----------



## AmazingBettas

ThatFishThough said:


> Think before you type. I took that exactly the same way Russell took it.
> 
> You said that you had your water tested, but you don't have a test kit OR Prime. How do you know that you parameters were "safe" for the shrimp/your fish? Did you take it to the petstore? Before or after a water change? Did you get accurate numbers or did they just say "It's fine"? Petstores have WAY different ideas about what "safe" is than what we do.


I get the water tested at PetSmart all the time.
I have sheets with exact numbers on them and the date it was tested.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Do they give accurate numbers? Or just "Ammonia: Safe" "Nitrite: Safe".....


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ThatFishThough said:


> Do they give accurate numbers? Or just "Ammonia: Safe" "Nitrite: Safe".....


She said she had exact numbers and dates.


----------



## AmazingBettas

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> She said she had exact numbers and dates.


Exactly


----------



## SahelSandWing

I made my one gallon into a aquatic 'garden'.

Basically, i grow the plants to a bigger size in there before planting them. I keep them with bladder snails since they eat just about anything and create lots of waste for the plants to use.


----------



## AmazingBettas

SahelSandWing said:


> I made my one gallon into a aquatic 'garden'.
> 
> Basically, i grow the plants to a bigger size in there before planting them. I keep them with bladder snails since they eat just about anything and create lots of waste for the plants to use.


Oh my gosh that is a great idea!!!!
Thanks! I think I just may do that...


----------



## Sadist

That is a great idea! I was thinking of doing that with my leftover 2.5 gallon. Just plants and a snail.


----------



## AmazingBettas

Sadist said:


> That is a great idea! I was thinking of doing that with my leftover 2.5 gallon. Just plants and a snail.


Excuse me, you have guppies, right?
Could I house one in this tank?
(Not pushing for a guppy, just trying to figure out what to do )


----------



## AccaliaJay

In my experience I don't really find it unbelievable that a ghost shrimp would jump out of its tank. Atleast if it was a smaller tank. Ghost shrimp in my experience are pretty quick and active. And if you try to net them they will jump. I've freaked out plenty of times when they jump out at me while I'm putting them in a tank or switching tanks. To be completely honest I think ghost shrimp shouldn't be in anything smaller than a 10. But that's just my opinion.

As for guppies I don't think having just one is a good idea. When I first started out I had 4. One died a day after I got them. I named the other three Hadifer, Apollo and Ruby. Ruby was a female. The LPS I got them from didn't separate males and females. Apollo died and there was a huge change in Hadifer. Then Ruby died and Hadifer just stopped eating and was resting on the gravel all the time. I had my betta Liberty in there also and once in a while Hadifer would try and follow Liberty but he would go straight back to sitting on the gravel. A week after Ruby died I got 4 more guppies and Hadifer perked right back up and acted like nothing happened. Its why I truly believe guppies can't be just one. 

The snail and plant idea sounds great. If I had a 1 gallon with a light I would do that. I use my beginner 1 gallon for switching fish over after I acclimate.


----------



## AmazingBettas

AccaliaJay said:


> As for guppies I don't think having just one is a good idea. When I first started out I had 4. One died a day after I got them. I named the other three Hadifer, Apollo and Ruby. Ruby was a female. The LPS I got them from didn't separate males and females. Apollo died and there was a huge change in Hadifer. Then Ruby died and Hadifer just stopped eating and was resting on the gravel all the time. I had my betta Liberty in there also and once in a while Hadifer would try and follow Liberty but he would go straight back to sitting on the gravel. A week after Ruby died I got 4 more guppies and Hadifer perked right back up and acted like nothing happened. Its why I truly believe guppies can't be just one.


Ah, ok, no guppies then. Thanks for that advice! I didn't know guppies got sad alone.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

As everyone's told you: There's no fish that does well in a one-gallon. Shrimp, snails, plants; that's it.


----------



## AmazingBettas

Hey guys,
Just so you all know, I think I'll be deleting my account now and joining another forum.
Thanks for letting me post anyways,
Bye everyone


----------



## Sadist

AmazingBettas said:


> Excuse me, you have guppies, right?
> Could I house one in this tank?
> (Not pushing for a guppy, just trying to figure out what to do )


I have guppies, but they're social. They don't school, but they will be stressed out alone, which makes them more prone to illness. They also poo a lot, so a 1 gallon would have to be cleaned out every day even with a filter and cycle.

If a small snail and some plants are not your thing, you could keep it as a hospital/quarantine tank. A lot of medicines will ruin cycles or stain and such (and require daily water changes), and you could administer them in the 1 gallon instead of messing up your main tank with them.


----------



## cakes488

AmazingBettas said:


> Hey guys,
> Just so you all know, I think I'll be deleting my account now and joining another forum.
> Thanks for letting me post anyways,
> Bye everyone


Even though you have probably deleted your account already I will still wish you well. 

My advice to you though is that if you feel like taking a break from posting (for whatever reason) then that's what you should do...no need to announce that you're leaving and deleting your account. You don't want to burn any bridges because there may be a day when you would like to come back or that you need to.

But anyway I would keep that tank as a hospital tank for the reason that is stated above; you can use any medication and it won't mess with your cycle in your main tank. 

I've also been known to have an empty 1 gallon and then go to the store and see a betta and in the back of my head I say " you have that empty one gallon" and bam...another betta joins the fold....and that is how I ended up with 8 bettas!!! I still have the one gallon but no more room -- that's the only thing keeping me from getting more!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I imagine other forums are going to offer you similar advice, and likely in a blunter fashion than here. 

If you only wanted validation for poor stocking choices than you are right, perhaps this forum is not for you. 

It seems to be only betta hobbyists that feel a one gallon aquarium is fit for anything but invertebrates.


----------



## AmazingBettas

cakes488 said:


> Even though you have probably deleted your account already I will still wish you well.
> 
> My advice to you though is that if you feel like taking a break from posting (for whatever reason) then that's what you should do...no need to announce that you're leaving and deleting your account. You don't want to burn any bridges because there may be a day when you would like to come back or that you need to.
> 
> But anyway I would keep that tank as a hospital tank for the reason that is stated above; you can use any medication and it won't mess with your cycle in your main tank.
> 
> I've also been known to have an empty 1 gallon and then go to the store and see a betta and in the back of my head I say " you have that empty one gallon" and bam...another betta joins the fold....and that is how I ended up with 8 bettas!!! I still have the one gallon but no more room -- that's the only thing keeping me from getting more!


You're right.

I want to apologize to anyone I may have offended or hurt. I feel bad about it now, and I don't really want to delete my account. I like this forum, it's just that I've been pretty sick the past week and a half and it's kinda gotten to me and made me a bit grouchy and sensitive. Probably shouldn't have been on the forum...

I'm sorry again.  I hope you guys can forgive me and understand.

Also, I'm thinking of going to PetSmart later, finding the saddest looking betta there, and bring him/her home.
And I also apologize to the ghost shrimp, not that they can hear me, because I didn't mean that when I said "They're freaking shrimp" and "They're 39 cents!!!"
In fact, I'm not really scared of them anymore and am thinking of trying again having them sometime.

Anyways, I really am sorry and will try and be better about this in the future.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

For anyone reading: Members cannot delete their accounts.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

cakes488 said:


> <<snip>>
> 
> I've also been known to have an empty 1 gallon and then go to the store and see a betta and in the back of my head I say " you have that empty one gallon" and bam...another betta joins the fold....and that is how I ended up with 8 bettas!!! I still have the one gallon but no more room -- that's the only thing keeping me from getting more!<<snip>>


But you have the knowledge, experience and the necessary equipment to take care of a one-gallon. 



AmazingBettas said:


> <snip?Also, I'm thinking of going to PetSmart later, finding the saddest looking betta there, and bring him/her home.<snip>.


Until you can get a test kit and vacuum to care for your current Betta and a heater and a filter for the one gallon you won't be doing the saddest looking Betta any favors. Sorry to be so blunt but you need a lot more knowledge before you take on a Betta that is already compromised and open to disease. One-gallon containers are for people with the equipment and experience to take care of a Betta in such a small environment.

It might seem boring, but reading all of the stickies in "Care" and "Bowls and Habitats" would be a good idea.


----------



## AmazingBettas

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> But you have the knowledge, experience and the necessary equipment to take care of a one-gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> Until you can get a test kit and vacuum to care for your current Betta and a heater and a filter for the one gallon you won't be doing the saddest looking Betta any favors. Sorry to be so blunt but you need a lot more knowledge before you take on a Betta that is already compromised and open to disease. One-gallon containers are for people with the equipment and experience to take care of a Betta in such a small environment.
> 
> It might seem boring, but reading all of the stickies in "Care" and "Bowls and Habitats" would be a good idea.


Ok, I'll do that.
I do have a filter for my one gallon and soon a heater because the heater I have in my 2.5 gallon isn't strong enough so I'm getting a new one.


----------



## Tardigrade

AmazingBettas said:


> I have this one gallon tank, filter, two plastic plants, and a bunch of gravel just sitting around, waiting to be used, and I was wondering what I could do with it? What about African Dwarf frogs? Can I put one of them in a one gallon? Maybe 3 tetras? Any other fish suggestions? Possibly something that doesn't need water like a hermit crab?
> 
> Idk. I just want to do something with it...




I have a 1/2 gallon bowl that I threw some gravel and plants in then placed it inside my community tank. My corys loved sleeping in there and my balloon mollies always became confused. I took it out because we moved, but I think I want to do it again.

Fairy gardens are always an option....


----------



## AmazingBettas

Tardigrade said:


> I have a 1/2 gallon bowl that I threw some gravel and plants in then placed it inside my community tank. My corys loved sleeping in there and my balloon mollies always became confused. I took it out because we moved, but I think I want to do it again.
> 
> Fairy gardens are always an option....


Fairy Garden? Explain please XD


----------



## Tardigrade

I will let this explain for you. We are allowed to post links?

Top 25 Indoor, Outdoor and Terrarium Fairy Garden Ideas - Home Interior Help


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Tardigrade said:


> I will let this explain for you. We are allowed to post links?
> 
> Top 25 Indoor, Outdoor and Terrarium Fairy Garden Ideas - Home Interior Help


Yes, you can post links as long as they're not to another forum or social network. Here are the rules if you haven't read them...and for anyone else, of course. Makes my job so much more pleasant to not have to send PM warnings. 

http://www.bettafish.com/1402-betta...ules/48202-*revised*-bettafish-com-rules.html


----------



## AmazingBettas

Tardigrade said:


> I will let this explain for you. We are allowed to post links?
> 
> Top 25 Indoor, Outdoor and Terrarium Fairy Garden Ideas - Home Interior Help


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## cakes488

AmazingBettas said:


> You're right.
> 
> I want to apologize to anyone I may have offended or hurt. I feel bad about it now, and I don't really want to delete my account. I like this forum, it's just that I've been pretty sick the past week and a half and it's kinda gotten to me and made me a bit grouchy and sensitive. Probably shouldn't have been on the forum...
> 
> I'm sorry again.  I hope you guys can forgive me and understand.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of going to PetSmart later, finding the saddest looking betta there, and bring him/her home.
> And I also apologize to the ghost shrimp, not that they can hear me, because I didn't mean that when I said "They're freaking shrimp" and "They're 39 cents!!!"
> In fact, I'm not really scared of them anymore and am thinking of trying again having them sometime.
> 
> Anyways, I really am sorry and will try and be better about this in the future.


It takes a very big (and good) person to apologize...whether you did "something" wrong or not you got right out in front of that and just said sorry. So I applaud that ...not everyone is able to say "I'm sorry". 



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> But you have the knowledge, experience and the necessary equipment to take care of a one-gallon.



Yes this is true and it's much more labor intensive..that's why they never stay in the one gallon long...they all get bumped up to larger quarters. The one gallon was a pit stop until I bought larger tanks.


----------



## AmazingBettas

What would I need to do to care for a one gallon?
there's a little 4 year old I babysit often (she's basically my sister <3) and when my first betta, Jim, died and she came over to find my current betta, Darcy, in his tank she was very upset and wanted to know where Jim was... So far she still believes he's on vacation... But that was 8 months and I'd like to get another male VT that looks like Jim, and name him Jim Jr. OR get any other betta that I happen to fall in love with, hahaha.
Anyways, my point is that I'd really like another betta and want to learn, so, what do I need to do to make sure my one gallon is ready for a new betta?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

AmazingBettas said:


> What would I need to do to care for a one gallon?
> there's a little 4 year old I babysit often (she's basically my sister <3) and when my first betta, Jim, died and she came over to find my current betta, Darcy, in his tank she was very upset and wanted to know where Jim was... So far she still believes he's on vacation... But that was 8 months and I'd like to get another male VT that looks like Jim, and name him Jim Jr. OR get any other betta that I happen to fall in love with, hahaha.
> Anyways, my point is that I'd really like another betta and want to learn, so, what do I need to do to make sure my one gallon is ready for a new betta?


You keep asking forum members to validate/facilitate poor habitat choices. They won't. You've been told over and over that no fish should be kept in a one gallon. Period.


----------



## Tardigrade

AmazingBettas said:


> What would I need to do to care for a one gallon?
> there's a little 4 year old I babysit often (she's basically my sister <3) and when my first betta, Jim, died and she came over to find my current betta, Darcy, in his tank she was very upset and wanted to know where Jim was... So far she still believes he's on vacation... But that was 8 months and I'd like to get another male VT that looks like Jim, and name him Jim Jr. OR get any other betta that I happen to fall in love with, hahaha.
> Anyways, my point is that I'd really like another betta and want to learn, so, what do I need to do to make sure my one gallon is ready for a new betta?


To make sure you are ready for a new betta, make sure to buy a 3+ gal tank and heater. Then use your gallon to plant your java moss and later put some shrimp? But don't overfeed them like I did and kill them on accident!

Yeah I know you see this gallon as a great opportunity, but really it is but it isn't because you will inevitably have to upgrade. I made this mistake with many fish. It's no fun.


----------



## moodynarwhal

I had a one gallon twice before, and both times I believe it was a mistake. I think that if you're willing and capable of doing WC practically every other day, it could work. In the long run, a bigger tank = Less work and stress for you, better QOL for your betta. It's a win-win situation. I still keep my one gallon bowl for a variety of uses. I tote water around in it. I soak filters in it. And yes, sometimes I have the impulse to buy a betta to put in there. It's not really worth it. If money is an issue, save up for it. The tank doesn't have to be huge, and 2.5 gallons are not that expensive. Flea markets, yard sales, and thrift stores are good for buying tanks as well. Just clean very thoroughly first. I use vinegar.


----------



## Bettaloveee

Maybe you could sell the one gallon and buy a 2.5? Or ask your parents what you can do to earn some money. Maybe chores/extra chores? As @moodynarwhal said, 2.5 gallons aren't expensive. It's best if you just get a 2.5 gallon, because as @RussellTheShihTzu stated, no fish should be kept in a one gallon. Shrimp and moss balls are pretty much your only option.


----------



## AmazingBettas

Ok,
I was just thinking a one gallon would be OK since I actually think water changes are fun (lol) and keep up with them.
At the moment, I don't have space for any more tanks bigger than a one gallon and my parents won't exactly help with that as they aren't fish people... or animal people...
Also, at some point in the past couple days on one of the threads (not sure which, maybe this one *shrug*) someone said that they use their one gallons as a tank for a betta and have their betta in a one gallon because they go to the store and if they see one who seems sad/sick, buy him and put him in the one gallon.
That's why I was thinking of doing that, assuming my parents let me.
Anyways, please don't think I'm arguing or being rude, I'm honestly just a little confused and wondering why I can't put a betta in the one gallon if I do water changes often, which I'm willing to do


----------



## DangerousAngel

I have successfully kept a Betta in a 1 gal. before, he liked the smaller space and I didn't mind the extra work, because it was for him. (I even tried to upgrade him to a 2.5, he would have no part of it LOL) So yes, it IS possible to keep a Betta in a 1 gal as their permanent home, I might suggest getting a small sponge filter, which, If the parameters are checked daily, might help, and Hydor 25 watt heaters fit nicely in one. There is of course the option to upgrade at a later date, which I do. I use my 1 gals. for QT/hospital tanks.


----------



## AmazingBettas

DangerousAngel said:


> I have successfully kept a Betta in a 1 gal. before, he liked the smaller space and I didn't mind the extra work, because it was for him. (I even tried to upgrade him to a 2.5, he would have no part of it LOL) So yes, it IS possible to keep a Betta in a 1 gal as their permanent home, I might suggest getting a small sponge filter, which, If the parameters are checked daily, might help, and Hydor 25 watt heaters fit nicely in one. There is of course the option to upgrade at a later date, which I do. I use my 1 gals. for QT/hospital tanks.


I do have a spare heater 
I also will be using a 10watt under gravel heater for it, cuz I'm going to get my 2.5 gallon tank a new heater soon.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

DangerousAngel said:


> I have successfully kept a Betta in a 1 gal. before, he liked the smaller space and I didn't mind the extra work, because it was for him. (I even tried to upgrade him to a 2.5, he would have no part of it LOL) So yes, it IS possible to keep a Betta in a 1 gal as their permanent home, I might suggest getting a small sponge filter, which, If the parameters are checked daily, might help, and Hydor 25 watt heaters fit nicely in one. There is of course the option to upgrade at a later date, which I do. I use my 1 gals. for QT/hospital tanks.


I agree; however, there's a huge difference between someone who has experience keeping a Betta in a one gallon and someone who doesn't. This is the point most people have been trying to make to the OP.


----------



## AmazingBettas

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I agree; however, there's a huge difference between someone who has experience keeping a Betta in a one gallon and someone who doesn't. This is the point most people have been trying to make to the OP.


To the OP?
I don't know what you mean there...

And I'm trying to learn what to do, but it's kinda hard to get any experience when no one's telling me what to do :/


----------



## DangerousAngel

AmazingBettas said:


> To the OP?
> I don't know what you mean there...
> 
> And I'm trying to learn what to do, but it's kinda hard to get any experience when no one's telling me what to do :/


OP means 'Original Poster' 

What I think you should do first, is get down the care for say a 2.5, and work your way to a 1, sine we've all said they are more difficult, and not the best for people that have just started in the hobby. If you must use it, just do what we've told you in regards to it's care, parameter checks, and small water changes every other day. Make sure to have a thermometer to keep an eye on the temp. We're all trying to help you know what to do, and it's up to you whether or not you take our advice.


----------



## AmazingBettas

DangerousAngel said:


> OP means 'Original Poster'
> 
> What I think you should do first, is get down the care for say a 2.5, and work your way to a 1, sine we've all said they are more difficult, and not the best for people that have just started in the hobby. If you must use it, just do what we've told you in regards to it's care, parameter checks, and small water changes every other day. Make sure to have a thermometer to keep an eye on the temp. We're all trying to help you know what to do, and it's up to you whether or not you take our advice.


I have a 2.5 gallon currently 
Everything has been going just fine with that.
I have a $25 gift card to PetSmart and I've been trying to decide what would be the best use of it so I'll probably get a water test kit. Once I get new heater for my 2.5 gallon, I'll use the 10 watt for my one gallon. 

I'll most certainly have a thermometer in there, and as I said earlier, I actually find water changes to be quite fun so there's no problem there of doing them.

I guess what I'm saying it that I am prepared to maintain that size tank, though I'm always open to new suggestions for what to with it.

Lastly, I was at the pet store with my sister and we saw these tiny goldfish for 14 cents each, goldfish don't need heaters as long as their temp. stays good, could I get one of them? (I've never had goldfish so don't criticize me if they need a huge tank or something). He's just so tiny, I can't imagine he'd need anything super large.


----------



## DangerousAngel

AmazingBettas said:


> I have a 2.5 gallon currently
> Everything has been going just fine with that.
> I have a $25 gift card to PetSmart and I've been trying to decide what would be the best use of it so I'll probably get a water test kit. Once I get new heater for my 2.5 gallon, I'll use the 10 watt for my one gallon.
> 
> I'll most certainly have a thermometer in there, and as I said earlier, I actually find water changes to be quite fun so there's no problem there of doing them.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying it that I am prepared to maintain that size tank, though I'm always open to new suggestions for what to with it.
> 
> Lastly, I was at the pet store with my sister and we saw these tiny goldfish for 14 cents each, goldfish don't need heaters as long as their temp. stays good, could I get one of them? (I've never had goldfish so don't criticize me if they need a huge tank or something). He's just so tiny, I can't imagine he'd need anything super large.


Good idea, the test kit is very important!

Then I guess you are set on what to do with it, if you have everything you need!

But _don't_ get goldfish for it! Goldfish grow pretty quickly, and release a growth hormone that can harm them and stunt their growth if it becomes too concentrated, they need (if I remember correctly) at least a 55 gal established cycled tank, nothing smaller because it could hurt them. *Experienced Goldie owners chime in if I've missed something*


----------



## AmazingBettas

DangerousAngel said:


> Good idea, the test kit is very important!
> 
> Then I guess you are set on what to do with it, if you have everything you need!
> 
> But _don't_ get goldfish for it! Goldfish grow pretty quickly, and release a growth hormone that can harm them and stunt their growth if it becomes too concentrated, they need (if I remember correctly) at least a 55 gal established cycled tank, nothing smaller because it could hurt them. *Experienced Goldie owners chime in if I've missed something*


Ok great! Thank you for helping me! I'm really hoping to find some gorgeous best to take home <3 (help! I'm becoming a fish addict! hehehe)

Oh my, def. no goldfish then...
And here I thought my friend was just spoiling his 4 goldfish like crazy with their HUGE tank XD


----------



## AccaliaJay

Yeah goldfish are supposed to get big fast. I've never had any but I've done plenty of research. And I also heard that goldfish do better with other goldfish so 2 is more recommended than one.


----------



## AccaliaJay

I just went to my petsmart today. I ended up buying a 3.5 gallon to take place of my 5 gallon that lights dont work. $30 and I also got a gravel vacuum with a syphon ball which makes gravel vacuuming and water changes sooo much easier. I also couldn't help myself and brought home a twin tail half moon betta. Hes soo cute. I also saw today they had a betta priced at $26 or $29 I don't remember the exact price cause it was only a quick glance. Even my dad was like "Unless you could eat the fish later on then spending that much on a fish is nuts" I also looked at their tubes of live plants and some didn't look so good but then again I only got a quick glance I was frusterating my dad with having trouble deciding what to do.


----------



## ThatFishThough

OP. You come here asking for advice. We give it, you argue it, and then go on to another fish for a bowl. You don't have the experience to keep a 1G tank, much less cycle one (we had to tell you what cycling is.....), or keep a fish in one. We will not say "Oh, yeah. Go stick a betta and five guppies in a 1G bowl." You are a minor; you don't have a job, you (hopefully) go to school, and your parents won't buy you things for your fish. Even if you like doing water changes, that does not mean that you can keep up with the twice or 3x/day water changes. What happens when you decide that the water changes are too much? What if you want a bigger tank for your fish? Will you just stick it in the 2.5? I hope not.


----------



## AmazingBettas

ThatFishThough said:


> OP. You come here asking for advice. We give it, you argue it, and then go on to another fish for a bowl. You don't have the experience to keep a 1G tank, much less cycle one (we had to tell you what cycling is.....), or keep a fish in one. We will not say "Oh, yeah. Go stick a betta and five guppies in a 1G bowl." You are a minor; you don't have a job, you (hopefully) go to school, and your parents won't buy you things for your fish. Even if you like doing water changes, that does not mean that you can keep up with the twice or 3x/day water changes. What happens when you decide that the water changes are too much? What if you want a bigger tank for your fish? Will you just stick it in the 2.5? I hope not.


Excuse you... That was rude and hurt my feelings. I may not have YEARS of experience in fish, but that doesn't mean I CAN'T do it. Someone could have kept fish for 20 years all in any cups, would you still say they're more experienced?  :/ And I never said I wanted a betta and five guppies in a one gallon, that is SEVERELY exaggerating and mean. Also, it is not a bowl, it is a nice tank with a light and filter. Yes, I am a minor, but that doesn't make me stupid. I do to have a job, in fact, I have run a successful dog-walking business for the past 3 years with my neighbor and we love it and have a lot of clients and bring in a lot of $$. I also work at the zoo. THE WORLD'S NUMBER ONE ZOO if I may add... I work with many of the birds, snakes, frogs, spiders, fish, etc... and teach people about them. It is super fun and one of the Scarlet Macaws loves me and enjoys sitting on my shoulder while I talk about her. Obviously I go to school, a very expensive accredited online Catholic school, for your information. I'm quite smart for my age and get all A's and B's and plan to go to college and get a degree, hopefully in something to do with birds or marine life. My parents will buy me things for my fish, and they have. My dad was the one who bought the 2.5 gallon, new filter, two bottles of water conditioner, and the Omega One pellets just a month or so ago. He spent a lot of money on me, not that that matters because I wouldn't love him any less if he bought me nothing.
If I do decide water changes are too much, I will either bite the bullet and find space for a bigger tank, or gift my betta to my neighbor who has 3 aquariums and always has extra empty tanks for fish. She has also owned 5 betta and currently owns one.
I'm hurt that you think that lowly of me just because I'm a kid who's trying to learn. I could be a famous person for all you know!


----------



## ryry2012

Why don't you ask professional aquarist at the zoo his/her opinions? S/he should be able to give you the best advice you'll ever get. I'm not trying to be mean. I do research and ask questions about fish and aquariums online. It's always the easiest to understand when my local fish store owner gave me answers because we talk in person. You can also ask your neighbor questions as she is experienced with betta keeping. It's always easier to communicate with someone in person.


Personally, I wouldn't reveal too much about personal life online where anybody can look at.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I wasn't rude, I was stating facts. I expressed my opinion, and if you won't listen I won't give advice.


----------



## moodynarwhal

If your parents are not happy with you having multiple tanks, I would wait a while, especially if you just recently got your first betta. There are a lot of options for tank stands. Keeping two 2.5 tanks would be very easy. I have two 5 gallons and a 2.5. I keep one of the 5 gallons on my dresser, and I keep the 2.5 right next to it, with a paper between. My other 5 gallon I had on the floor a little while, and then I brought up an old sturdy nightstand from the basement. It's absolutely perfect, just the right size for a 5 gallon and it has a shelf underneath that holds all my fish supplies. I think it came from Ikea. If you have money, there are a lot of options to help you make space for your tanks. I would never say you can't keep a one gallon, and my advice is that if you're set on getting a betta in the one gallon, have a plan to upgrade, sooner rather than later. That's what I did.


----------



## AmazingBettas

@moodynarwhal
This is actually my second betta, but we had lots of fish when I was younger. But then we got rid of our big tank and everything cuz we were too little to help clean it and my mom got sick of taking care of them :'(
I technically DO have plenty of shelf space for tanks, just my dad doesn't want me putting tanks on my dresser/desk/bookshelf.... *siiiiiiiigh*
The current stand I use is big enough to hold about a 3.5 maybe 5 if it's tall gallon tank and no bigger than a 1.5 gallon on the bottom shelf, that's why I was thinking of using my one gallon because it fits and it pretty nice for the size of it.
Recently actually a very nice friend of mine sent me a PetSmart gift card so if I do decide to get another betta, s/he will have to hang in the one gallon for a while, but hopefully at some point I'll have lots of big tanks! 
I'll have to wait until I move out for that though XD
Which is again why I wanted to use my one gallon, cuz my parents don't want a huge tank so my 2.5 gallon is about as big as it's gonna get


----------



## moodynarwhal

If your dad is concerned about weight of the tanks, here's what I would do: Sit on top of your dresser! I'm guessing that you weigh at least double a 2.5, and If your dresser can hold you (I'm guessing it will, unless it is made of particle board.) My dad told me to sit on my dresser because I was paranoid my tanks would fall through so he said if it could hold me it would hold the tanks. I understand wanting to use 1 gallon.


----------



## AmazingBettas

moodynarwhal said:


> If your dad is concerned about weight of the tanks, here's what I would do: Sit on top of your dresser! I'm guessing that you weigh at least double a 2.5, and If your dresser can hold you (I'm guessing it will, unless it is made of particle board.) My dad told me to sit on my dresser because I was paranoid my tanks would fall through so he said if it could hold me it would hold the tanks. I understand wanting to use 1 gallon.


HAHAHAHAHA XD
That brings me back to when I was 3 and climbed on my furniture and shelves all the time.... XD
Though actually, it's the water stains that he doesn't want  I spilled some water on the current stand my 2.5 gallon is on and even though I cleaned it up he insists there's a stain..... :/
I'm hoping to downsize my books and convince them to just put a towel on one of my shelves and get a bigger tank...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Then spend the gift card on a test kit. Or, if you have the test kit, on another 2.5 and when you have it equipped then get a Betta. Seems to me it's better to have the proper habitat first.

It is extremely frustrating :frustrated: when people ask for advice and one takes the time to one gives the best one can based on experience and research. Then the person asking totally ignores a majority of the advice and finds *one* post which *seems* to validate a bad habitat decision and gloms on to it like a lifeline.

Don't expect people to tiptoe around your feeling. People are here to help assure Betta get the best life they can; not to cater to people who put their wants above the Betta's needs. You're not the first and won't be the last.


----------



## AccaliaJay

Ask your parents for chores to earn some money. If you offer to buy the tank yourself then they'll see that your serious and willing to do it yourself. I don't think my parents would have expected we would one day two years after me begging for a whole year for a tank to have 5 tanks plus 1 possible new tank and 2 unused/in need of repair tanks. I am the one who does most of the tank maintenance on all the tanks in our house. 36gallon, 30gallon, 5gallon, 5gallon and a 3.5 gallon now. And we just got a new tank from my great uncle so if it holds water then I want to try convincing my parents to let me do a community tank but I have a feeling they won't help me buy the fish. I'm 19 by the way so I of course can't expect my parents to help buy to much without giving something in return. Which is why I do chores since I have yet to get a job. Even when my 10 gallon sprung a leak and my dad bought me my 30 gallon I still tried to do a good amount of chores to make up for it. That includes yard work to.


----------



## AccaliaJay

And I just saw that your dad was worried about stains. Then earn money and buy a new stand?


----------



## ryry2012

A piece of plastic tablecloth would be the solution. No more stains.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Just to add (hopefully not as fuel to the fire, though...) I also work at a zoo, two barns, and go to a private school. I am a minor, have to pay for 8 betta, 5 tanks, 2 gerbils, cats, and horses..... But I can still care for my fish and know when not to go get another.

ETA: Also, I don't think lowly of you because of your age, but because of your seemingly rash decisions and ignorance of great advice given by other members.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Petsmart sells a 2.5g with a canopy for $15. It doesn't take up much room and if you have a spare desk lamp that will work for a light. Sponge filters aren't too expensive and will work for a 2.5g easily. 

I too would advise against putting a fish in the 1g as a permanent home. I have kept fish in 1.5g tank before but maintaining water parameters plus watching the active betta inside spin circles because of lack of space I've moved them all up into bigger tanks and retired the 1.5g. 

We're just trying to help and give our advise as to what you can do. I would keep the 1g as a hospital tank in case your betta needs treatment. 

The way I see it is why not get a proper permanent set up before getting the betta? Instead of putting it in the 1 gallon until you decide the water change schedule is too much or whatever, why not just get a proper set up from the get go? 

That's my advise anyway, I leave it to you to decide whether or not you're going to take it.


----------



## AmazingBettas

@russelTheShihTzu I already was planning on using it for a test kit.

And everyone else,
I don't really get paid to do chores. Cleaning is just an expected habit at my house. My parents don't think we should get paid for it because we should do it anyways, which I agree with.

I guess I was just hoping that I could get a second betta and use my one gallon for something. I figured I'd find one that looks sad and lazy, one that nobody else would want, and get him.

My previous betta was super lazy and just laid around, occasionally swimming but not really moving much, so he was fine in the 1g.

And when I first brought home my current betta, she was only BARELY an inch long so she lived in the one gallon until she got a bit bigger.

There seem to be plenty of lazy bettas at the store so I don't really see the big deal of putting him in a big tank if he won't utilize the space.

Please don't think I'm arguing, I'm honestly just wondering why it'd matter, cuz I don't see the big deal... I don't want to get a huge tank if I don't need it. And my parents won't let me sell the 1g (idk why) which is also why I want to use it to hold another fish.


----------



## ThatFishThough

It matters because fish are not lazy. They are either sick, have huge fins, or feel confined in a 1/4 gallon (or less) cup. That does not mean that they will not need or utilize the space. Have you ever set up a camera to see what the fish do at night? I have. My huge-finned DT boy, who usually lays around and eats a ton, was a massive flarebug and built a BUBBLENEST which had popped by morning. My EEHMPK, who is usually very active, found a spot in the roots of his Argentine Sword and 'slept'. As was said in your other thread, you cannot watch these fish 24/7, so you don't know how they utilize the tanks that they are in. They look lazy in the dirty nasty cups that they are in, for some of the reasons stated in this post.

ETA: Also, would you like to live in a glass closet where people could look at you whenever they want? You have no choice to eat low-quality food, you can't hide, and you're living in your own feces and urine. I think I would be pretty depressed, too.


----------



## AmazingBettas

ThatFishThough said:


> It matters because fish are not lazy. They are either sick, have huge fins, or feel confined in a 1/4 gallon (or less) cup. That does not mean that they will not need or utilize the space. Have you ever set up a camera to see what the fish do at night? I have. My huge-finned DT boy, who usually lays around and eats a ton, was a massive flarebug and built a BUBBLENEST which had popped by morning. My EEHMPK, who is usually very active, found a spot in the roots of his Argentine Sword and 'slept'. As was said in your other thread, you cannot watch these fish 24/7, so you don't know how they utilize the tanks that they are in. They look lazy in the dirty nasty cups that they are in, for some of the reasons stated in this post.
> 
> ETA: Also, would you like to live in a glass closet where people could look at you whenever they want? You have no choice to eat low-quality food, you can't hide, and you're living in your own feces and urine. I think I would be pretty depressed, too.


I see what you're saying, and my current betta is VERY active and loves to explore, but like I said, my old betta legit did nothing. Even at night.
So I think it depends on the fish and their personality, because every fish isn't super hyper crazy...


----------



## ThatFishThough

I never said they were. In fact, I said that even I had a betta who was lazy during the day. My point was, you can't always watch them. Unless you woke/stayed up all night, you don't know when or where your other betta swam. A 1G is not suitable for any fish, even a supposedly lazy betta. A 2.5 would be easier to maintain and healthier for a second betta.


----------



## Bettaloveee

Agree with @ThatFishThough fish are not lazy. I have never personally seen a "lazy" betta and if all they do is lay down, then they're either sick, have big fins, or they're stressed out. 
The point is, you do need a bigger tank if you want too keep a betta in it. Period. It doesn't matter what the fish's personality is like, they still need a 2.5 gallon+ even if they aren't active, they still need it. You cannot keep a betta in a 1 gallon and expect it to thrive, which is what you have been told over and over and over again. You think you would be doing the fish a favor by taking it out of that cup and putting it in a 1 gallon, but hardly. 
The reason your last betta was laying around, was probably because he was stressed out or sick, because bettas don't usually just "lay around". At least, none that I've ever seen or heard of.
Nonetheless, this is getting ridiculous.
*No, you cannot keep a betta in a 1 gallon *because as stated, you simply do not have the experience.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

AmazingBettas, if you want to put a betta into your one gallon tank, no one on this forum can physically stop you from doing so. If you wanted to put a goldfish into the one gallon tank, no one here could stop you. 

However, you are going to struggle to convince many of the members here that doing so would be good husbandry, and that you have the knowledge base to maintain optimal conditions in a tank this size. I only have to go back through your posting history to see that for myself. 

At this point in time, you are only digging yourself into a deeper hole with each new post. 

Forums such as this, are only useful if you approach them with an open mind. There's no point in asking a question, when you don't really want to hear any answer but your own.


----------



## AccaliaJay

I agree with @ThatFishThough we don't have our bettas in sight 24/7 unless we use cameras. I myself use to be one of those 1 gallon people until after I got a 5 gallon because I wanted guppies. My bettas Blaze and Liberty both did a huge change after being put in their 5 gallons. Blaze was as you describe lazy and not the type to move around all that much. And then when he got put into a 5 gallon every time I approached his tank he would dart forward and flare at me. When he didn't dart forward and flare I knew he wasn't doing well. And Liberty totally proves the point that some bettas are more active when your out of the room. When I got him he would hide behind the plant in his 1 gallon and not come out until after I left. Reason why I know that because I would be able to peek in around the corner and he would be swimming around. Then when I entered again he would dart back behind the plant and not even come out to eat till after I left. Then when he got into a 5 gallon he was swimming around weaving in and out of plants and swimming with the guppies he was sharing a tank with. And once the guppies got a 10 gallon he would flare at me whenever he had a bubble nest built and I approached the tank. It was really cute. So what I guess I'm saying is you really can't say that your bettas are perfectly happy and healthy in a 1 gallon until you actually try having one in a bigger tank. And personally I don't think I'm ever going to get a tank smaller than my 3.5 gallon even it feels a bit small in my opinion.


----------



## ryry2012

We got your point. You want to have a fish in your one gallon. We all think no fish deserves to live in such a small tank. But you keep asking same question over and over. What's the point? Seriously, you should ask professional aquarist at the zoo and your neighbor for his/her opinions. 

You said you saw somewhere online that a guppy can be kept in 1 gallon, right? You should ask the poster/writer/Youtuber the secret how to keep a guppy happy and healthy. You can also try other forums. There are goldfish forums, guppy forums and another betta forum. There might be someone who is specialized and experienced to keep fish in 1 gallon. 


Petsmart would be another good place for you to ask the question. They are more likely to give you answers you are dying for.


----------



## moodynarwhal

I saw a huge difference in how active my betta was once I moved him from a 2.5 to a 5 gallon. Bettas do like space. I have never seen my betta more active than when he got a bigger tank. He was even more friendly, coming up to touch my finger, jump up to eat pellets off my finger, etc. As someone who has kept 5 bettas in a variety of tank sizes, experimenting and moving them around, I can asure that bettas do utilize any extra space you give them.


----------



## Falcon

Lets put it this way.


When you add in rocks and decorations it no longer holds 1 gallon of water. You lose around a quarter gallon of water making it 3 quarters of a gallon. 


My 65 gallon with the rocks and decorations easily takes up 5 gallons of space. It's no longer considered 65 gallons more like 55 to 60 gallons.


This is why a 1 gallon is not considered a good sized tank for any fish even a betta. 


a 2.5 gallon would be more suitable for a single betta. a 5 gallon would be more optimal. You could always build a stand out of 2 x 4s and stain it. Just make sure the stand is level before placing the tank on it.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Also, as an answer to your title.... Nothing. No fish should/could go in your 1G tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I am closing this thread. AmazingBettas has been given advice from numerous members. Continuing will just lead to frustration for everyone. :frustrated:


----------

